# 20 Amp Circuits with 15 Amp GFCI Outlets



## 71SoCal (Jan 9, 2015)

When I run new circuits to a kitchen, I typically run two 20 amp circuits for the countertops. Is there a problem with using 15 amp GFCI and 15 amp standard outlets on those circuits?

My hunch is that they aren't designed to handle 20 amps. I know a couple of general contractors who do this, primarily for the money savings on the outlets.

Does anyone know if this is a code violation?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

True, they're not designed to handle 20 amps. It's not a code violation at all. 

Just because the entire circuit can handle 20 amps doesn't mean you're going to plug in a single device that draws that much.


----------



## cpmllc (Nov 15, 2014)

...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I also believe if you have an appliance that draws 20 amps it uses the NEMA 5-20P which has one vertical and one horizontal blade.


----------



## 71SoCal (Jan 9, 2015)

My thinking is that several devices (micro, coffee, etc.) could all be pulling power at the same time, potentially approaching 20 amps. 

Each typical kitchen appliance doesn't draw nearly that much, so a 15 amp outlet at each location seems sufficient. 

Those reasons, plus the fairly significant cost savings using 15 amp vs 20 amp outlets makes sense to me, but I wanted to see if my reasoning is flawed.


----------



## 71SoCal (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes, I have one of those in my garage! It's a single plug, with the 20 amp blade. I'm now realizing that it must be that way to allow for a single tool/appliance that can potentially draw up to 20 amps. The single plug then won't have to compete for amps on the same circuit. Thanks for the info!


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Check your local amendments to the NEC since some of them require 20 amp receptacles on every 20 amp circuit.

However, as a general NEC rule a 20 amp receptacle is not required as long as the circuit feeds other receptacles. On a dedicated sole purpose receptacle with a 20 amp circuit, you need the 20 amp receptacle.

This is covered in the NEC but without breaking out the book I can't give you the exact verbiage or code numerals.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Replace the 20A breaker with a 15A... :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> True, they're not designed to handle 20 amps. It's not a code violation at all.
> 
> Just because the entire circuit can handle 20 amps doesn't mean you're going to plug in a single device that draws that much.


Internally they are the same, typically a 15a gfi will have 20a feed through.

Still in Ontario you have to have 20a outlets.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Internally they are the same, typically a 15a gfi will have 20a feed through.
> 
> Still in Ontario you have to have 20a outlets.


I believe they even state on the package 20A feedthru


----------



## 71SoCal (Jan 9, 2015)

Should I have just run 14/2 wire as well?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

71SoCal said:


> Should I have just run 14/2 wire as well?


only if you're running 15A breaker


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

71SoCal said:


> Should I have just run 14/2 wire as well?


Um.....NO....

I'm done with this thread now.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

71SoCal said:


> Should I have just run 14/2 wire as well?


Mike, it's obvious you haven't studied the NEC, and in your area I'm pretty sure you have to be a licensed electrician to do that sort of work. Sorry, but I think you've used up your free advice.

Please hire someone properly qualified for this aspect of your work.


----------



## 71SoCal (Jan 9, 2015)

m1911 said:


> Replace the 20A breaker with a 15A... :laughing: :laughing:


Sorry, I didn't mean to confuse things...I was responding to the above quote.

I believe I understand now. My original system is correct...

20 Breaker feeding 12/2 wire. First outlet is 15 amp GFCI (blades only accept max 15 amp device.) GFCI has 20 amp pass-through which will supply 20 amps downstream. All outlets downstream are standard 15 amp, which again will only allow up to a 15 amp per plug.

The only thing I'm not sure of is: will the GFCI trip above 15 amps if the downstream load goes that high? If so, what's the point of 20 amp pass-through?

Sorry for getting so deep in the weeds. I learned a lot here. Thanks!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I also believe if you have an appliance that draws 20 amps it uses the NEMA 5-20P which has one vertical and one horizontal blade.


Yes, that is precisely why it has that type of 20A rated plug, so it can't be plugged into a 15A receptacle.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

71SoCal said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to confuse things...I was responding to the above quote.
> 
> I believe I understand now. My original system is correct...
> 
> ...


I was being sarcastic.
The GFCI has nothing to do with load exceeding 15A. It trips on current difference between hot and neutral.
The point of the 20A passthru is to keep the circuit 20A


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

71SoCal said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to confuse things...I was responding to the above quote.
> 
> I believe I understand now. My original system is correct...
> 
> ...


Do you know what a GFCI is?


----------



## 71SoCal (Jan 9, 2015)

Inner10 said:


> Do you know what a GFCI is?


Actually, I thought I did...but I didn't. For some reason I was assuming that a 15 amp GFCI outlet was providing a 15 amp "breaker protection."

I now understand that a GFCI breaker provides protection against a difference in current between hot and neutral, detecting any current that bleeds off of the circuit.

I feel a little dumb after starting this thread, but I appreciate all of the help everyone has given me. Thanks again.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

m1911 said:


> Replace the 20A breaker with a 15A... :laughing: :laughing:


I knew that the two avatars meant you were being sarcastic. However, in the future, if you'd like to make it clear even to those who are Sheldonesque, please feel free to use the image below.


----------

